# Big update coming?



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

The whole 2019.12 bug fix debacle must have made everyone at Tesla step back. Is there any update coming soon? 2019.16 looks on hold.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PaulT said:


> The whole 2019.12 bug fix debacle must have made everyone at Tesla step back. Is there any update coming soon? 2019.16 looks on hold.


what exactly "bug fix debacle" are you talking about? everything lately seems pretty typical of what I've seen from releases over the last couple years I've been paying attention.
it is not uncommon for a number of weeks to go by between releases. Dont get too spoiled by thinking there are updates every week or more than every week.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> it is not uncommon for a number of weeks to go by between releases. Dont get too spoiled by thinking there are updates every week or more than every week.


I know. I am spoiled...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> what exactly "bug fix debacle" are you talking about? everything lately seems pretty typical of what I've seen from releases over the last couple years I've been paying attention.
> it is not uncommon for a number of weeks to go by between releases. Dont get too spoiled by thinking there are updates every week or more than every week.


Yeah, it's been a whole 10 days since my last update! 

Had my car since December. So far the shortest time frame has been 23 days (twice) and the longest 48 days. I was delivered with 2018.48.12.1


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm still stuck at 2019.8 :'(


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> what exactly "bug fix debacle" are you talking about? everything lately seems pretty typical of what I've seen from releases over the last couple years I've been paying attention.
> it is not uncommon for a number of weeks to go by between releases. Dont get too spoiled by thinking there are updates every week or more than every week.


I don't recall there ever being this many fixes to a specific firmware.... 
2019.12
2019.12.1
2019.12.1.1
2019.12.1.2
2019.12.1.3


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

PaulT said:


> I don't recall there ever being this many fixes to a specific firmware....
> 2019.12
> 2019.12.1
> 2019.12.1.1
> ...


Those aren't necessarily fixes, the way things have been running, the releases are testing specific features.

Weeks does not a drought make.

Oh, and if something is on hold, that's sometimes good news, as that mat mean more changes and/or preparation for a larger rollout.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

None for You!


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I just hadn't seen a general rollout in the same main subset .12 before


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

PaulT said:


> I don't recall there ever being this many fixes to a specific firmware....
> 2019.12
> 2019.12.1
> 2019.12.1.1
> ...


Lot's of releases have gone like that. And like was mentioned there might be lots of reasons for the sub-releases.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Does the second set of numbers correspond to the week of the year?


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

PaulT said:


> Does the second set of numbers correspond to the week of the year?


Yes. 12 = 12th week of the year, that is my understanding.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry all. I have updated my thread title to the point I was actually getting . Hopefully does not offend so much...

It looks like 2018 average between major updates was 4-5 weeks. 2019 average is about 2-3 weeks. .12-.16 =4 weeks. We are in week 20. So actually it does look like a delays recently, hopefully for something big!


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> Lot's of releases have gone like that. And like was mentioned there might be lots of reasons for the sub-releases.


Really? It does look like .8 had similar, but not as many wide releases on sub releases I didn't think.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

PaulT said:


> Really? It does look like .8 had similar, but not as many wide releases on sub releases I didn't think.


You changed your reply just as I hit reply.  I've been as impatient as anyone and 12 didn't seem any different than 8 or many prior releases.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

12.16 just went out to a 3 in Missouri.


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Kind of off topic... I did a long drive with NOA a month ago and wondered if i should turn it off. Did another long drive yesterday and it was pretty good, especially on interchanges. 

So maybe the operative word is chill a littke bit.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

PaulT said:


> The whole 2019.12 bug fix debacle must have made everyone at Tesla step back. Is there any update coming soon? 2019.16 looks on hold.


I don't think it is on hold, it's just never taken off yet. They can be very slow in the beginning.



JustTheTip said:


> 12.16 just went out to a 3 in Missouri.


Every car that has .16 is a brand new 3, shows up with just a hundred or so miles. They are being driven though. The one from Missouri was registered yesterday and updated from 7.106 to 12.1.2 yesterday and to .16 this evening.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm not seeing anything unusually buggy with 12.1.x. While you tend to hear about the extreme (bad) cases a lot, I suspect that most people are like me, where's it's working just fine. And I'm not expecting any new large scale updates for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Every car that has .16 is a brand new 3


My guess then is that .16 is probably one of the first software revisions that has updates specifically to fix problems with the new FSD computer, since new cars should be produced with it. If that's where Tesla will be concentrating software development for a while, then I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of us are going to be waiting for quite a while before getting any big updates.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> My guess then is that .16 is probably one of the first software revisions that has updates specifically to fix problems with the new FSD computer, since new cars should be produced with it. If that's where Tesla will be concentrating software development for a while, then I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of us are going to be waiting for quite a while before getting any big updates.


I think that may be a little extreme. The rest of us are now like Model S and X owners have been since the 3 came out. The S and X have tended to be updated a little less often than the newer 3, which has gotten some headline-grabbing updates such as power boosts, but there have still been big updates for the older models too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I just saw a note that says 2019.16 includes a fix for cars where autopilot has completely stopped working. I didn’t know that was an issue until just now and haven’t experienced it myself. The note suggests that version starts rolling Thursday. Take that with a grain of salt....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I just saw a note that says 2019.16 includes a fix for cars where autopilot has completely stopped working. I didn't know that was an issue until just now and haven't experienced it myself. The note suggests that version starts rolling Thursday. Take that with a grain of salt....


There's a thread here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autopilot-features-not-working.12720/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> There's a bread here:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autopilot-features-not-working.12720/


Mmm, bread.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

PaulT said:


> Sorry all. I have updated my thread title to the point I was actually getting . Hopefully does not offend so much...
> 
> It looks like 2018 average between major updates was 4-5 weeks. 2019 average is about 2-3 weeks. .12-.16 =4 weeks. We are in week 20. So actually it does look like a delays recently, hopefully for something big!


Don't get hung up on what the "current" week is. The week in the release number is when the release was actual built/frozen/whatever, and not the actual week that it was released. It's pretty common for it to be about 4 weeks behind the "current" week.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm hoping to get .16 soon. I am currently on 2019.12.1.2 and I still don't have the no confirmation option for lane changes with NOA. I suspect my car has HW3/FSD but I haven't opened the panel to verify for sure.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

turnem said:


> I'm hoping to get .16 soon. I am currently on 2019.12.1.2 and I still don't have the no confirmation option for lane changes with NOA. I suspect my car has HW3/FSD but I haven't opened the panel to verify for sure.


You and a few of the late April and now May deliveries are who I would expect to maybe see this start to roll out to, but who knows which hardware this software is destined for, if it will bring all the HW together or whether it may only be meant for FSD HW. Hope we'll start to see it play out soon.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Now that you mention it, must be. Had a convo on a fb group about how a member with FSD, more recent build doesn't have the menu option while I do. 

I'm on 2019.8.5
He's on xx.12.x

Seems to fit.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I just saw a note that says 2019.16 includes a fix for cars where autopilot has completely stopped working. I didn't know that was an issue until just now and haven't experienced it myself. The note suggests that version starts rolling Thursday. Take that with a grain of salt....


I had this happen yesterday in the rain. I was in stop and go traffic and it was raining speed was about 15mph average. All of the sudden I got "Take Control Immediately" and all of the items in the autopilot screen disappeared except the little picture of my car. After about five minutes it came back up, another five minutes later on autopilot and I get the error again I lost autopilot the rest of the night.

It was amazing how much I missed seeing the cars around me, having the speed limit sign, lane markers, and not even having basic cruise control. I tried all the reboots and powered off. This also seemed to kill all the safety related systems that use autopilot. This morning it was working again. I felt bad for my little car driving in an empty void.


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

turnem said:


> I'm hoping to get .16 soon. I am currently on 2019.12.1.2 and I still don't have the no confirmation option for lane changes with NOA. I suspect my car has HW3/FSD but I haven't opened the panel to verify for sure.


On 2019.12.1.2 as well. Took me a week to figure out that the no confirmation option has to be manually activated.

In park, go to autopilot settings and select adcanced navigation on autopilot settings...(can't be done while driving)


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

epmenard said:


> On 2019.12.1.2 as well. Took me a week to figure out that the no confirmation option has to be manually activated.
> 
> In park, go to autopilot settings and select adcanced navigation on autopilot settings...(can't be done while driving)


Thanks but it's literally not there for some of us. I'm travelling now but I'll post a video of my menu option when I'm back home. 👍


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

TeslaFi shows 16.1.1 just installed on two old Model S's with no AP hardware at all. So the 16.x series will definitely _not_ be limited to HW3...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DocScott said:


> TeslaFi shows 16.1.1 just installed on two old Model S's with no AP hardware at all. So the 16.x series will definitely _not_ be limited to HW3...


And a few with AP1.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> My guess then is that .16 is probably one of the first software revisions that has updates specifically to fix problems with the new FSD computer, since new cars should be produced with it. If that's where Tesla will be concentrating software development for a while, then I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of us are going to be waiting for quite a while before getting any big updates.


Which kind of begs the question as to how long it will take for the HW3 upgrade for those of who went full FSD with HW.2.0-2.5 cars... Slightly OT, but only so much...


----------

